# rocky is frozen /cuyahoga is wide open??



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the rock is pretty much froze over with some open water at morley ford. the cuyahoga is wide open on harvard rd and grainger road. why is that? and anyone catch steelhead around harvard rd area?


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm going to take a guess and say there's more of a gradient than other rivers and yes there's fish all the way up to 82. They are few and far between but their in there. 

Also a word of caution, there's no live bait/ spawn allowed in CVNP. I've seen a few people get ticketed this year.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Never got a steelie down by Harvard, but after I found out the old Harshaw Chemical plant is radioactive as heck, I don't fish there much anymore, lol!
No reason there shoudn't be some there though, I 've got some nice smallies there.
Best access is on the southwest side bank, although you will probably need waders.
It's ankle-breaker territory, lots of bricks, debris and rocks, move carefully.
Cuyahoga is always the last to freeze. I think it's because of all the treatment plants that empty into it, especially Crakron. That's a lot of warm water.
If you're jonesin' , anything from there up might be fishable a bit.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

,I worked at Harshaw and it is ok. They came and checked every year. Now they are tearing it down finally.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

The s#!t plant down in the valley releases a bunch of brown trout with every heavy rain. Lol...might be keeping it's thawed too.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I worked at Harshaw and it is ok


It's a Superfund site. Just recently they EPA busted the German company doing the cleanup for pumping radioactive waste into the river also.

Radioactive industrial site stands in way of completing Cleveland's Towpath Trail
- http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2010/01/radioactive_industrial_site_st.html


Waste Lands -America's forgotten nuclear legacy.
- http://projects.wsj.com/waste-lands/site/193-harshaw-chemical-co/


Is Towpath Trail at Cleveland Ohio Steelyard Commons Radioactive From Manhattan Project?
- http://www.organicslant.com/0000065...mmons-radioactive-from-manhattan-project.html

- http://brooklyncentre.com/wiki/index.php5?title=Harshaw_Chemical


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

The river has come a long way but the irony of it still blows me away..the river that prompted change and the clean water act is still neglected and very under utilized. There's so much potential for the cuyahoga to become a world class fishery but a lot more change needs to come first.


----------



## NativeSteelhead (Jul 31, 2012)

There's no fish in that river.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> There's no fish in that river.


I know. Nothing there.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Drove down Rocky from Puritas road hill to Detroit today, there's a lot of open water and should be even more so after the weather the next couple days


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> I know. Nothing there.



Nothing but snags


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I was told today that there is a 6 mile stretch of wide open water in the Rocky River Reservation.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I was told today that there is a 6 mile stretch of wide open water in the Rocky River Reservation.


Might have been some open stuff this weekend. Sure it's closing back up though.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

I drive by it in the valley in cuyahoga falls.... Wide open with no side ice all winter. The yellow creek feeder stream is frozen except a small center channel.

Way to much waste running into the water.

The runoff from 1 inch of rain due to akrons way out of control

http://www.ohio.com/news/u-s-epa-sues-akron-over-sewer-system-1.103036

Do some research on untreated waste flowing into the river....sickening


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That sh** has been discussed before (pun intended).
Akron is very picky about their incoming water supply. Outgoing, not so much. . .

That being said, I really don't think it's any nastier than the Rocky.

Was explained to me years ago, the river is actually cleaner further down from Akron -
all the riffles and gravel act as a natural filter/aeration system and cleans it up a bit.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Is Cleveland Hopkins still dump/draining their aircraft de-icer fluid in the Rocky or do they have a catch basin and properly dispose of the propylene glycol and ethylene glycol if they are still using that? 
I remember the Rocky running green downstream from the airport.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I think they said they cleaned up there act a bit, but I doubt it.
Haven't been down there in the cold weather in a few years, but I remember when that section below Abrahms Creek was always the last to freeze, lol.
Used to leave a nasty funk on your neopreme waders too...


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I love the smell of hoga in the morning


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

As of this a.m., even the Hoga has snapped shut!
Didn't see any open water in the valley on the way to work.
That's cold.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone know of any open water???!!!! I am going crazy.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

The Rocky is open check by Grayton rd. It was open up to the gold course. It not much open water but its some.

The hoga is open at scranton rd


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

No they stopped that Lewzer as far as I know of..


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Found some open water Kayak!

Road trip!

http://www.fla-keys.com/marathon/po...eys.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=FKDC


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

cuyahoga is still open at harvard rd!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Driving on rt2 & 113 the black in Elyria has some open water. Ice on the sides....open in the middle. At least it's nice looking at some open water lol


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

To keep a long explanation short:

-Cuyahoga stays open at Harvard/Grainger due to the Southerly Wastewater Treatment Plant discharging upstream.

-Harshaw Chemical- media blew things WAY out of proportion. I recently collected sediment samples from below the outfalls that USED to discharge to the Cuyahoga......no rad was present

-Akron WWTP keeps the river open, downstream of the plant, just like Southerly. River can freeze again before it reaches the Southerly discharge.

-Cleveland Hopkins deicer- work took place to reduce/eliminate the glycol discharges to the Rocky

Hope this clears things up


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I Shock em always speaks the truth!

Thanks!


----------

